# Avicularia sp. "Amazonica"



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's my gorgeous adult female amazonica... My favourite Avic ever!!






































And for size, she's on the corner of her custom aquaria tank... She's huge!


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

i love it!!!! i ve just got some slings of these cant wait till they get bigger!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I've just reserved 2 slings hehe Got 3 here already!


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow shes stunning, she looks so fuzzy lol

Leeann


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

Becky said:


> I've just reserved 2 slings hehe Got 3 here already!


i ve got 3 and another 5 coming:Na_Na_Na_Na: there great when there slings the legs look transparent with little black socks on!!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cute little (or not so little) fuzzball


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

that is a :censor: load of web lol

I think the spider shop have slings up for £10. that a decent price?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Eugh, dirty little avic Becky :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Lisa knows how much i want an adult of these :lol:
Stunning, i think ill pick up some slings at BTS
John


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Lisa knows how much i want an adult of these :lol:
> Stunning, i think ill pick up some slings at BTS
> John


I do? :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I do? :lol2:


 Avicularia and me? no bells ringing :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Avicularia and me? no bells ringing :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


of course, but I didn't know you had the hots for this particular one


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> of course, but I didn't know you had the hots for this particular one


 Fair nuff : victory:


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Highly recommend these spiders! Slings seem to be quite slow growing for avics though. Had my littluns for just under a year (ish) and not long had colour, gorgeous though and worth the wait as you can see! She's snotty though, I often get a threat posture greeting lol


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Oops posted on the other halfs account! Its becky really :lol2:


----------

